# Indianapolis Metro sub-contractors Needed



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

We are in the process of signing up sub-contractors for the 2009/2010 winter! We are a locally owned and operated snow/ice management company serving the Metro Indianapolis Area.

Currently getting interest in the following areas for sub-contractors:
1. Trucks w/plows
2. Hand workers w/own truck 
3. Equipment operators

Please send your information directly to us at: [email protected] and you can also just check us out at www.circlecitysnowandice.com

At this time we are getting lists of subs together and we will be in touch soon to get subs signed up and we will have a pre-season meet and greet where you will be given routes, etc. for the upcoming season.

Also, if you need a plow for your truck let us know and we can install and save you big money on new plows or point you to good local dealers too!

Thanks!


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Moving to the top. Contact us if you need a plow on a great deal (Boss) or are looking for work in the Indianapolis Area!


----------



## ARW (Oct 25, 2005)

*Hey pal*

Giving you a bump back to the top.

Hope we have another good year.

Call if you need anything.

Alan


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Alan PM your number! I work your buddy Scott and also, my dad knows you or your dad he is from Trafalger, Indiana. My mom teaches at your hometown high school still!


----------

